# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  identity همراه با remember me

## masiha68

سلام دوستان
کسی هست یه مثال از identity بزنه ...
با یه ذره توضیح و اینکه remeber me  چطوری کار می کنه و فیلدهای جدول دیتابیس یوزر باید چیا باشن

ممنون

----------

